# bob sykes bridge spearin?



## Tall-TinesAR (Aug 13, 2009)

there been any fish speared around or underbob sykes bridge?


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Illegal !!! :nonono


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

IN FL not supossed to spear within 100 feet of the last unsubmerged part of a jettie, and within so many feet of a public fishing bridge.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

100 yards in any direction of a public or commercial fishing peir,( FL Stautes state). Anyway its not worth it, FWC keeps an eye on the peir.


----------

